# Avira Premium Security Suite



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

Avira is now giving 3 months promotional license (for *Avira Premium Security Suite*) for free. You have to submit your email address and you will get a license file which will be valid for 3 months. So if you submit 4 email addresses, you will get 1 year license for free.

License file download link:https://license.avira.com/en/promotion-cj0ptfb6eh8cmw6a101r

Avira Premium Security Suite download link:http://www.free-av.com/en/download/5/avira_premium_security_suite.html

For key features of *Avira Premium Security Suite* see here:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Avira-Premium-Security-Suite.shtml


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

wow, now the anti-virus group are turning into spammers!!!


----------

